# Anthony Tuckney



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Anthony Tuckney, English Puritan (September 1599 -- February 1670), was the cousin, assistant and successor to (at Boston, England) John Cotton. He was a member of the Westminster Assembly and played a major role in the production of the Larger and Shorter Catechisms as noted here ("The Larger Catechism occupied, as the Minutes show, a good deal of the Assembly's attention during the year 1647, and was discussed question by question. It was prepared before the Shorter. It is chiefly the work of Dr. Anthony Tuckney, Professor of Divinity and Vice-Chancellor at Cambridge." Schaff, _Creeds of Christendom_, Vol. I, p. 786). He served as Master of Emmanuel College. Later he served as one of the commissioners to the 1661 Savoy Conference. Some of his works are listed here. 

He is cited in the Epistle Commending the Westminster Standards:



> Never did any age of the Church enjoy such choice helps as this of ours. Every age of the gospel hath had its Creeds, Confessions, Catechisms, and such breviaries and models of divinity as have been singularly useful. Such forms of sound words (however in these days decried) have been in use in the Church ever since God himself wrote the Decalogue, as a summary of things to be done; and Christ taught us that prayer of his, as a directory what to ask. Concerning the usefulness of such compendiary systems, so much hath been said already by a learned divine[2] of this age, as is sufficient to satisfy all who are not resolved to remain unsatisfied.
> 
> [2] Dr Tuckney in his Sermon on 2 Tim. i. 13. Dr Tuckney in his Sermon on 2 Tim. i. 13.


----------

